# AWESOME TWEAK FOR GTA SAN ANDREAS !!!



## Tommygecko (Nov 15, 2005)

HEY! I found this neat tweak on gtaforums.com to change the SAN ANDREAS frame limiter.With due respect to the original author there I present you the tweak.

Download HIEW here: *www.serje.net/sen/

Extract the files to any folder.Then place HIEWDEMO.EXE in the SAN ANDREAS root folder where the gta_sa.exe is present.

Then run HIEWDEMO.EXE.Browse to gta_sa.exe in the interface and press ENTER. 

You should see a bunch of wierd text. Press F4 then select 'Decode'.

TO CHANGE THE FRAME LIMITER:

press F5(goto) then type ".00619626" without the parenthesis. Press Enter.

you should see the value 1E highlighted.

press F3(edit) and change the 1E value.See below for details.

then press F9(save) and finally F10(quit)

your changes are permanent... 


IMPORTANT NOTE !:I personally changed the value of 1E TO 2E and the frame limiter was set to 35 fps.Each nE{n->[1,9]} value increments the frame limiter by 10 fps.
For example:1E is 25 fps,the default.
                   0E is 15 fps,decremented by 10.
                   2E is 35 fps,
                   3E is 45 fps and so on.

I personally suggest changing only the number and not E.So go for a frame limiter set to 2E{35 fps} or 3E{45 fps} whichever suits your taste.

 You can also change the value of 1E to 49 or 48 which will set it to 49 and 48 fps respectively,but it is not perfect.So only go for 2E or 3E values.


Please feel free to post any doubts.ENJOY !!!


----------



## ishaan (Nov 20, 2005)

wow dam cool


----------

